# [SOLVED] **Pleeez help me...my fonts and my system are messed up!



## schoolmarm (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi....boy, do I need help...

I'm running Win 98
I wanted to install some downloaded, unzipped fonts. Copying them into the Fonts folder didn't work, so I tried the other directions in "Help". I went to Control Panel>>File...but there is no "Add new fonts" option in the menu.

I went to 1001fonts.com. for the "Problems Installing fonts" link and followed the directions:
"Problems Installing Windows fonts" link:

Windows 95/98
The problem is a missing key in your Windows registry which you can easily fix. First you must open "Run..." in the Windows Start menu and execute Fontreg by typing "fontreg" and clicking on "OK". Fontreg will automatically install the missing registry key to allow you to install fonts. In case this didn't work and you still are not able to install fonts correctly, you will have to add the missing registry key on your own. To do this, open your Windows-Explorer and move to your font folder "C:WINDOWSFONTS". Move the complete content of the font folder into a temporary empty folder (you might have to create one first). Execute the registry editor (» Start » Run » "regedit" » OK). Navigate to the key called "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESoftwareMicrosoftWindowsCurrentVersion". If you see a key called "Fonts" listed there, erase it with the command "» Edit » Delete" and add it again with "» Edit » New » Key". If there is no "Fonts" key at all, simply add it. Close the registry editor. Open the Windows Control Panel (» Start » Settings » Control Panel). Double click on the "Fonts" icon in the Control Panel. Click on the "File" menu and select "Install New Fonts" (a new window "Add Fonts" should pop up). Locate the folder where you previously moved your installed fonts to, select all of the fonts and click on "OK". Windows will copy all of the fonts to your fonts folder and register them. Now the fonts should be installed correctly and available in all programs.
==

After I did this,...had to do the delete and new key step, I still did not have the "Add fonts" option and decided to give it up a a good idea that didn't work. 

HOWEVER....when I logged on today, after freezing once, I found that my fonts had changed. When I opened folders, the name inside ...like 'control panel' looked like cross-stitch blocks!! So do all hot links.

I have 10 fonts appearing in all font drop-down menus., even though all of the original Windows fonts are still in the Wfolder. There are 3 new ones in the list...Fixedsys, System and Terminal I don't have a clue what the heck they are, but Fixedsys is now the default, it seems because Times New Roman is not in the list and everything I have that should read in Times is now in this new font.

Also...3 times I open control panel>>file, and the menu changes. Sometimes I have 13 options and sometimes I have 4, with 4 in grey. What is going on??

How can I restore my Times as the default and remove whatever this Fixedsys is? I'm having a heck of a time reading.
How do I get that long list of fonts back into my drop-downs?
Is it even possible to install new fonts?

I am most grateful for any assistance.
schoolmarm


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I would get rid of the fonts you don't need for normal WIndows operation(some of the ones you installed) and you can restore your system fonts from your cab files or Windows CD. Try running the system file checker and put in the font name in the text box.


----------



## schoolmarm (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Rockn

Thank you for responding. I didn't get any fonts installed. All of the ones I have in the Fonts folder are the ones that came with my system. They aren't being recognized.

I am a true newbie at tech stuff. Before I had so much on my system, I resorted to QuickRestore. People this challenged shouldn't have a license!

Could you please explain "you can restore your system fonts from your cab files or Windows CD. Try running the system file checker and put in the font name in the text box." Where do I find these?

I don't have a Windows CD...just QuickRestore.

(this message looks like when I edit the member page on the MSN community I belong to...someone else set it up, I just add new members....
why does it look like this?)

Thanks,
schoolmarm


----------



## schoolmarm (Sep 26, 2002)

Update...

I'd hoped that, by some fluke, everything would be back to normal when I booted this morning, but nothing has changed.

I've made sure that I have a Fonts key in the reg.
Windows>>Fonts has all the fonts in it, but my system isn't recognizing it.

I truly am new at attempting to fix problems rather than wipe my HD and start over, and I really do need detailed instructions.

I appreciate any help you can offer. Thanks for your time and patience.
schoolmarm


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try this, boot to a command prompt only.....then type

scanreg /restore
and press enter

Do you have a date prior to the botched font installation, but not too far back? If so, you might try restoring the registry........


----------



## schoolmarm (Sep 26, 2002)

AcaCandy, thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!

All is back to normal! I'm really grateful....and the fonts I wanted can stay in 'unzipped'.

Thank you, so much,
schoolmarm


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Glad to have helped....sometimes that works, sometimes it doesn't 

Have a great day!


----------

